# Metalanime Manga Colors



## metalanime (Feb 5, 2006)

Just a thread to post all my colors, any comments welcome.  This should have all my posted naruto colors from the crap to the most recent.  Ill also update as I make new ones.



everything should be pretty much in order.  What ever might be missing is in my sig, including chapter 281 full color.  its not on par with zarosaki, but id say its pretty good for one person in only one week.


----------



## Naruto_Rasengan (Feb 5, 2006)

WOW!!!! dude thsoe are some awsome colourings, i only just started today but damn i wish i was as good as you.

im gonna rep you


----------



## metalanime (Feb 5, 2006)

i appreciate it.  Its no big deal really, just pay attention to things you see in reality and coloring and youll get a better idea and better skill with practice.


----------



## mercycubed (Feb 5, 2006)

awesome pics dude, so prolific...


----------



## Reaver Reload (Feb 6, 2006)

Great job, mate! There are some minor inconsistencies on some pictures but the most recent ones are awesome. +rep for you.

You'd be welcome to join Zarosaki anyday


----------



## Miso (Feb 7, 2006)

Very nice - I like the shiny colors!

Your newest one with Naruto rocks! +rep


----------



## Mineko-Iwasa (Feb 7, 2006)

those are some awesome colorings there 

*reps*


----------



## Gene (Feb 7, 2006)

Awesome colorings


----------



## Tousenz (Feb 7, 2006)

Metalanime do you take requests.  I have a bleach page of me Cutting off someones arm if you mind.


----------



## metalanime (Feb 7, 2006)

ill try it out when I have time.  I really busy, so i probably wont have a chance till like...tomorrow?  Ill try it out.


----------



## Tousenz (Feb 7, 2006)

Its cool I can wait. I thought someone would have colored that scene by now.


----------



## maxhrk (Feb 8, 2006)

metalanime, can you color the emotional ch 293, page 3? 

oh yeah.. i saw your manga coloring(which seem look awesome than my pathetic and cheap coloring  heh)

REP++ 

edit: i forgot to leave my name on your REP list.. oh well if you come across one without name.. it probably me. :0

edit2: the colored picture on my sig i made was on PS 5.0.(this picture gave me inspiration to color it, so i fire up PS 5... it been rare for me to draw again  )


----------



## Leen (Feb 8, 2006)

They are really good. I like them a lot. Good work.


----------



## metalanime (Feb 8, 2006)

working on the tousen color right now, here is where its at so far, ill try to work on it some more later.  Dont know where to go with it right now so its pretty crappy.


----------



## Tousenz (Feb 8, 2006)

I never looked so badass. Thanks.


----------



## Chamcham Trigger (Feb 8, 2006)

Goodness.  All of those pages?  They're done really well too.  And those latest three are just as good.


----------



## metalanime (Feb 10, 2006)

just updated with latest cover


----------



## FitzChivalry (Feb 10, 2006)

Used your Kakashi; you got the coloring credits! Awesome work, man.


----------



## Ruri (Feb 10, 2006)

Kakashi colored! 

All of your colorings are awesome - great work!


----------



## metalanime (Feb 13, 2006)

updated, chapter 255 pg. 18


----------



## TGC (Feb 13, 2006)

Damn good stuff very good stuff


----------



## Jinchuuriki (Feb 18, 2006)

Those are great colorings man! 
why don't you put them under a deviantART acount?


----------



## metalanime (Feb 24, 2006)

Heres some recent stuff.  Not that great except for the last one.


----------



## FuzzyWuzzy22 (Feb 25, 2006)

your page colors are good  can't wait to see more


----------



## hyuganeji (Feb 26, 2006)

wow...how long does it take you to complete one?


----------



## metalanime (Feb 26, 2006)

I dont know. Usually like for to six hours, but it can be as little as 2


----------



## metalanime (Mar 1, 2006)

redid 296 cover


----------



## lo0p (Mar 3, 2006)

omg...amazing job on the 297 cover!!!


----------



## evrangel7 (Mar 4, 2006)

I have to say amazing all around Metalanime.  Keep up the good work!  

You mind if I make a few signatures with some of your images?  You'll get full credit of course.


----------



## MOTO (Mar 4, 2006)

Dang they're amazing. Well done. The ones in your sig looks great too.


----------



## Pep? Le Pew (Mar 4, 2006)

Metalanime you're always amazing in colouring!
I wish I could do the same thing, I have problems with outlines.
Everytime I want to colour a manga page, the colours seem to get out of the lasso, thus thinning the outline...


----------



## Moonchild0 (Mar 5, 2006)

really ..great art O_O
*luv it*


----------



## metalanime (Mar 6, 2006)

evrangel7 said:
			
		

> I have to say amazing all around Metalanime.  Keep up the good work!
> 
> You mind if I make a few signatures with some of your images?  You'll get full credit of course.




sure, use them all you want.


----------



## Yondy (Mar 7, 2006)

Ya, those are freaking sweet colourings. Your style is awesome.


----------



## vervex (Mar 11, 2006)

Very nice Sai coloration  Since the first you posted on this thread, I see a lot of amelioration with your lineart ! Good job


----------



## metalanime (Mar 20, 2006)

cover 299.


----------



## metalanime (Apr 4, 2006)

heres some more covers.


----------



## Yondy (Apr 5, 2006)

Really amazing,  So awesome!!

I'm am so using that Yondaime as a sig! 

Reps+


----------



## ZE (Apr 5, 2006)

Good work man, I like the yondaime colouring particularly.


----------



## beat89 (Apr 5, 2006)

Great colorings man!

Would you mind if I cut some out for my thread over at Gamerenders? (I'd give you credit of course)

Keep it up


----------



## metalanime (Apr 5, 2006)

i dont mind usage


----------



## beat89 (Apr 5, 2006)

Gracias


----------



## Slips (Apr 6, 2006)

Some if not all of them are incredable. The 301 Yondaime (which bye the way thats my favorite ever cover) is done very well. 

 and reps from me. Keep them coming


----------



## Oni Shinobi (Apr 6, 2006)

HAHAHAH I love how you made the sand shinobis party when they saved garaa thats hilarious .  There was so much going on people smoking, throwing up, and a person pieing that?s good stuff man ahhahah KEEP IT UP!.


----------



## QuoNina (Apr 9, 2006)

...simply impressive. 

(shading is a bit too dark _sometimes_, but the places you chose to shade are just right. They are really really good. Love them.)


----------



## Kaki (May 26, 2006)

realy quite sharp! Some are top notch, just _the _way to do it....
a few rough spots though...like the jounin vests....


----------



## metalanime (May 26, 2006)

thanks for reminding me, i forgot to add this one to the thread


----------



## Tougoozi (May 26, 2006)

awesome job as always, metalanime


----------



## kadoman (May 26, 2006)

This is a classic.  I reckon it's got to be in your top 4?  First time in I don't know how long, that I've bothered to save a colouring of Naruto.


----------



## TranQQ (Jun 4, 2006)

who's that girl in ur avatar?


----------



## Gambitz (Jun 4, 2006)

thoes looks amazing great job man


----------



## Nathan (Jun 4, 2006)

You. are. awesome.

I like the Sasuke cover with the snake coloring.


----------



## Kaki (Jun 4, 2006)

wow I had not seen your cover of sasuke, amazing.....


----------



## kadoman (Jun 19, 2006)

Already commented at MH but will say again that this is superb.  I think you have a very distinctive style quite apart from others and this is a rare feature.  Awesome work.


----------



## the_ilest (Sep 13, 2006)

wow dude they look preaty sick man must have taken u for ever to finish. keep up the great work.


----------



## Lovewitches (Sep 13, 2006)

Those are great 

 I checked them all and I was amazed O:

Fucking awesome <3


----------



## Mojim (Oct 3, 2006)

All of your coloring are godly! 
Simply amazing


----------



## Miyruru-chan (Oct 3, 2006)

They're all so great!
I love how u do the hair!


----------



## Nintai (Dec 5, 2006)

Great job on all of these. I love your lineart choices. *reps*


----------



## momolade (Dec 6, 2006)

wow
love the Kotetsu/izumo cover


----------



## Hyuuga (Dec 11, 2006)

Wow, these are all amazing.  I'm jealous of your talent.


----------



## Kyūbi Naruto2 (Dec 31, 2006)

wow dude, those are awesome colorings! Such attention to detail! im at a loss for words!


----------



## Lord James (Jan 2, 2007)

All of them are very nice, especially the new ones. Great job!


----------



## metalanime (Feb 25, 2007)

343 cover.  page 16 coming soon hopefully.


----------



## metalanime (Feb 28, 2007)

pg 16 done.


----------



## kadoman (Mar 3, 2007)

Love your p.16.  Nice to see you still around and colouring!


----------



## Xhielle (Jul 27, 2007)

wow.....all i can say....


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (Jul 27, 2007)

Wow, impressive work, glad someone bumped it, particularly fond of the one of AL on that lovely statue.


----------



## Freiza (Aug 5, 2007)

wow, HOLY SHIT those are awesome, though some of them could be better, damn, these are all very nicely done.


----------



## metalanime (Sep 1, 2007)

new edition. more coming soon.  this is my first shot with a tablet and from here on out, they will probably all be this way.


----------



## Franklin Stein (Sep 1, 2007)

u are good send me the first page u done please i wanna colour it


----------



## metalanime (Sep 1, 2007)

the first one is straight from one of the mangas.  Ill see if i can send it.


----------



## Franklin Stein (Sep 1, 2007)

thanks and nice avy


----------



## cloystreng (Sep 1, 2007)

You deserve many +reps


----------



## FoxSpirit (Sep 2, 2007)

Wow - lot's of very good colorings!


----------



## spaZ (Sep 2, 2007)

looks good nice stuff


----------



## Elle (Sep 2, 2007)

After reviewing them all, it's fun to see your improvement - you started out good and are now really good   I love the colors and shading especially on the full body Sasuke chakra sword panel.


----------



## Creator (Sep 2, 2007)

Wow. Those are awesome.


----------



## metalanime (Sep 4, 2007)

thank you.  chpt 366 cover was just added to the previous page.


----------



## Yellow (Sep 4, 2007)

Wow, that's quite a lot. I really don't have the time to comment on all those magnificent colorings right now so I'll just say they're all really excellent as far as I can see and I especially love the Kyuubi naruto, Kakashi and Gaara panels though. +Reps and I'll comment on all of them once I find the time.:3


----------



## ArAshI-sensei (Jan 5, 2008)

I love the one of Hinata


----------



## Prowler (Jan 5, 2008)

*Those colorings are awesome. *


----------



## natwel (Jan 6, 2008)

wow you coloured in EVERY PANEL for the chapter, you sure work hard!


----------



## Denji (Jan 7, 2008)

Wow! A lot of colorings, and they're all very well done! This clearly took some time and effort.


----------



## Fabulous (Jan 7, 2008)

Wow. Awesome job 
U get +rep for this


----------



## maximilyan (Jan 15, 2008)

damn.. thats a lot of coloured pages.. must ahve put a lot of time and effort into these.. they look great


----------



## Mobius (Jan 15, 2008)

Wow, those are alll soo amazing. My favorites are the Kyuubi Naruto and the one of Naruto sitting on the bridge. They are all amazing. Great work.


----------



## metalanime (Jan 28, 2008)

3 new colorings.  the first 2 have actually been done for a while, the first i did right away, the second more recently, and the last i just finished now.


----------

